
Folding polyhedron sampler enables easy capture of delicate underwater organisms - rfreytag
https://wyss.harvard.edu/studying-aliens-of-the-deep/
======
davebryand
_“We approach these animals as if they are works of art: would we cut pieces
out of the Mona Lisa to study it? No – we’d use the most innovative tools
available. These deep-sea organisms, some being thousands of years old,
deserve to be treated with a similar gentleness when we’re interacting with
them,” said collaborating author David Gruber, Ph.D._

Lovely.

~~~
yuchi
May I say there's something _poetic_ in the whole thing?

The way the petals open to release the animal is touching, and resembles how
you'd free a butterfly that has come to rest on your hand.

Deeply fascinated.

